# [OT] Windows OEM zurückgeben / weiterverkaufen / Garantie

## amne

Ich habe mir vorige Woche ein neues Notebook gekauft, im Paket inbegriffen war auch ein Windows XP Home Edition. Dafür habe ich absolut keine Verwendung, da auf dem Ding Gentoo läuft (surprise!). Sollte ich jemals Windows brauchen wäre das beruflich und dann würde ich von meinem Arbeitgeber ein WinXP Professional erhalten, da auch unsere restliche Software, Updateserver usw darauf abgestimmt sind - sprich, was tun mit dem beigelegten Windows?

Ich habe inzwischen beim Verkäufer (Saturn), Hersteller (Fujitsu-Siemens) und Microsoft nachgefragt, abgesehen davon, dass jeweils auf die anderen verwiesen wird war mein Erfolg eher bescheiden. Angeblich kann ich das Windows nicht zurückgeben, da es Bestandteil des Pakets ist, allerdings sagt mir das EULA auf der Recovery CD: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sollten sie sich mit den Bestimmungen dieses EULAS nicht einverstanden erklären [..] sind sie verpflichtet, sich unverzüglich mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen, um zu erfahren, wie sie das/die unbenutze(n) Produkt(e) gemäss den Rücksenderichtlinien des Herstellers gegen Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises zurückgeben können.

 

Irgendwas stimmt hier meiner Meinung nach nicht, wenn ein solcher Teil im EULA steht sollte es doch auch möglich sein, das Windows zurückzugeben. Wenn nicht müsste das raus, oder?

Wenn ich das Windows nicht zurückgeben kann, darf ich es dann eigentlich weiterverkaufen? Ich erinnere mich, in der c't vor ein paar Jahren gelesen zu haben, wie das möglich ist - allerdings betraf das nur Deutschland und die dortige Rechtslage. Falls jemand hier zu Österreich etwas sagen könnte wäre ich dankbar.

Mein heutiges Telefonat mit Fujitsu krönte allerdings meine bisherigen Bemühungen: Mir wurde erklärt, die Installation eines anderen, nicht für das Notebook zertifizierten Betriebssystems (übrigens wäre auch Windows XP Pro nicht zertifiziert) zerstört meinen Garantieanspruch. Das kann ich mir so einfach nicht vorstellen. Da ich eigentlich über eine Garantieerweiterung auf 3 Jahre nachdenke würde mir das nicht gefallen, wenn ich zuerst dafür bezahle und mir diese dann wegen Linux verweigert wird.  :Wink: 

Kann jemand das bestätigen/verneinen? 

PS: Bitte immer dazuposten, um welches Land es sich handelt, es scheint doch kleinere Unterschiede in der Rechtslage zu geben.

----------

## slick

Vielleicht findest bei einem Leidensgenossen Rat:

http://www.int21.de/samsung/

Ansonsten mal bei den Verbraucherschützern anfragen...

----------

## hug0

 *amne wrote:*   

> Mir wurde erklärt, die Installation eines anderen, nicht für das Notebook zertifizierten Betriebssystems (übrigens wäre auch Windows XP Pro nicht zertifiziert) zerstört meinen Garantieanspruch.

 

also, ich kann die leider keine rechtlichen dinge oder so dazu sagen, aber ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen, zu dieser aussage ein fettes

"bitte?? das ist ja wohl die oberfrechheit!"

hinzu zu fügen!

allerdings würde ich (und habe das auch schon so gemacht) bei jeglicher einsendung wegen mängeln eh nicht die festplatte mitschicken, womit sich das problem erledigt hätte.

ok, wenn das problem natürlich die platte betrifft, hast du ein problem  :Smile: 

naja, bin mal gespannt, ob das einer bestätigen kann (mit dem garantieverlust)!

----------

## amne

Slick: Jo, da bin ich wenigstens nicht ganz allein, danke.

Habe übrigens gerade noch was interessantes gefunden:

FSC und Linux. Mir ist schon klar, dass FSC keinen Linux Support gibt und garantiert, dass alles unter Linux läuft, aber dafür, dass ich meine Garantie zerstöre wenn ich das Teil unter Linux verwende findet man schon recht viel zum Thema Linux bei ihnen.  :Wink: 

edit: Wird immer spannender. Hier steht explizit, dass kein Support gegeben wird und keine Garantie für Funktion (das will ich ja auch gar nicht), die Sachen nicht offiziell freigegeben sind und auf eigene Gefahr verwendet werden. Alles gut und fair. Eine Minderung des Garantieanspruchs kann ich nicht herauslesen - wenn z.B. die Platte kaputt wird. Fragwürdig wäre natürlich, wenn man mit einem falschen Treiber eine Komponente durchheizt - das fällt meiner Meinung nach aber sowieso nicht unter Garantie.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hats da nicht mal den "refund day" 1999 gegeben  :Smile: 

die hatten aber IMHO auch nicht ganz soviel glück...

----------

## ian!

 *amne wrote:*   

> Mein heutiges Telefonat mit Fujitsu krönte allerdings meine bisherigen Bemühungen: Mir wurde erklärt, die Installation eines anderen, nicht für das Notebook zertifizierten Betriebssystems (übrigens wäre auch Windows XP Pro nicht zertifiziert) zerstört meinen Garantieanspruch. Das kann ich mir so einfach nicht vorstellen.

 

Das ist der größte Quark, den ich seit langem gehört habe.

Nicht aufgeben, amne!

----------

## thepi

Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass eine Aufhebung der Garantie wegen Benutzung des "falschen" Betriebssystems rechtlich durchsetzbar ist; VW kann dir ja auch nicht vorschreiben, dass du immer bei Esso zu tanken hast. Was aber durchaus der Fall sein dürfte, ist, dass dir kein expliziter Support gewährt wird bei Linux-Problemen. Tipps auf Internetseiten mal ausgenommen. Ich schätze, dass die Hotline (kommt wohl öfter vor...) einfach keine Ahnung hatte und auf der "Linux? Ich hab Angst!"-Welle mitgeritten ist. 

Könnte natürlich auch auf einer "Empfehlung" durch einen "gewissen" Software-Hersteller hin Absicht sein, dass die Hotline solche Abschreckungsmittel gebraucht  :Twisted Evil: , aber wildes Spekulieren lassen wir mal lieber sein  :Wink: 

EDIT: evtl. explodiert ja auch der Garantieschein in den Unterlagen wenn er mit einer Linux-CD in Berührung kommt  :Laughing: 

pi~

----------

## _hephaistos_

interessantes thema "läuft die garantie ab, wenn man nicht XP (oder ein "zertifiziertes" OS) verwendet ab"?

mein akku is mom. "hin" >> hab auch extra XP installiert, um das zu testen.

nach kurzer zeit sinkt der akkustand von 85% auf 3%.

 dh: ich werd morgen mal zum toshiba-handelspartner in meiner nähe schauen und sehen, ob ich da trotzdem garantie hab. denk ich aber schon...

wenns wen interessiert, meld ich mich nochmal

----------

## amne

Bevor du unnötig hingehst: Auf Akkus ist im Normalfall leider nur 1/2 Jahr Garantie. Ich hab meinen übrigens ausgebaut, wenn er ständig drin ist wird er auch bei Nichtverwendung regelmässig geladen und schneller kaputt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *amne wrote:*   

> Bevor du unnötig hingehst: Auf Akkus ist im Normalfall leider nur 1/2 Jahr Garantie. Ich hab meinen übrigens ausgebaut, wenn er ständig drin ist wird er auch bei Nichtverwendung regelmässig geladen und schneller kaputt.

 

hmmm interessante info. das werd ich aber natürlich trotzdem checken.

ich denk ich werd ihn (wenn ich wieder einen krieg) auch öfter ausbauen, wenn ich am kabel bin...

cheers

----------

## c07

Die EULAs (insbesondere, wenn sie erst nach dem Kauf eingefordert werden) sind normalerweise höchstens im angelsächsischen Rechtsraum wirksam und dienen eh fast nur zur Einschüchterung des Kunden.

Die Garantiebedingungen wird der Hersteller bzw. der Verkäufer ziemlich frei aushandeln können. Davon unabhängig ist allerdings die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Die deutschen 2 Jahre (davon 6 Monate mit Beweislast beim Verkäufer) sind IIRC seit einiger Zeit das EU-weite Minimum (es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen wie Lebensmittel und Verschleißteile; mag sein, dass ein Akku u.U. als solches gelten kann).

IANAL.

----------

## beejay

Gibt es denn in Österreich keine Verbraucherzentralen an die man sich wenden kann? Die müssten doch eigentlich wissen, wie vorzugehen ist.

----------

## Ezekeel

also soweit ich das weiss ist das vollkommenere Humbug, dass der Garantieanspruch erlischt wenn man ein anderes als das für das Notebook zertifizierte Betriebssystem draufbügelt. 

Im Verbraucherschutzgesetz (D) ist festgehalten, dass die Garantie für ein Produkt wenn es von Händler an natürliche Person verkauft wird mindestens 2 Jahre betragen muss. Eine Herabsetzung ist ungültg und somit rechtswiedrig. Damit wäre auch eine Löschung der Garantie auch nicht gültig. 

Das ist eben das was im Verbraucherschutzgesetz steht - das Problem sind nun die Garantiebestimmungen. Ich nehme allerdings nicht an, dass bei Abschuß des Kaufes einen Vertrag unterzeichnet hast, in dem enthalten war, dass du das Notebook nur mit WindowsXP betreiben darfst? Dazu zählen auch die AGBs in denen sicher enthalten ist, dass man sich an die Nutzungsbestimmungen der ANleitung halten muss? 

Hättest du allerdings eine solche Erklärung unterschrieben könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme gibt. Probleme insofern, dass du einen Rechtsbeistand einschalten solltest wenn sie sich quer stellen. 

Fazit: Es ist eine recht schwierige Frage das ganze und ich bin auch kein Jurist. Von dem Standpunkt aus den ich jetzt habe, als angehender Banker der sich tagtäglich mit irgendwelchen Gesetzen rumschlägt würde ich allerdings sagen, dass deine chancen im Falle eines Defekts mehr als Gut stehen, dass du auf die Garantie zurückgreifen kannst. Es ist immer gut einen Rechtsbeistand zu haben was mir schon mehr als einmal aufgefallen ist was ich allen hier im Forum als Empfehlung aussprechen kann. Aber letztlich - wäre das auch ein Fall für den c't Leserservice! Und vor allem wer will dir nachweisen, dass du Linux drauf hattest?? Kannst ja bevor du es einschickst Windows draufmachen!! 

War jetz alles ein wenig schwammig das ganze, aber wenn bis Dienstag keine Eindeutige Aussage getroffen wurde, kann ich auch nochmal nachhaken bei leuten die das wissen müßten!  :Wink: 

hth

----------

## 76062563

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn ich das Windows nicht zurückgeben kann, darf ich es dann eigentlich weiterverkaufen? Ich erinnere mich, in der c't vor ein paar Jahren gelesen zu haben, wie das möglich ist - allerdings betraf das nur Deutschland und die dortige Rechtslage. Falls jemand hier zu Österreich etwas sagen könnte wäre ich dankbar. 

 

Zu Österreich kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, ich hab mein Windows XP Home (OEM) vor über einem Jahr bei Ebay für 72,50 EUR verkauft...

Soweit ich weiss ist das (zumindest in D) legal gewesen.

----------

## misterjack

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein heutiges Telefonat mit Fujitsu krönte allerdings meine bisherigen Bemühungen: Mir wurde erklärt, die Installation eines anderen, nicht für das Notebook zertifizierten Betriebssystems (übrigens wäre auch Windows XP Pro nicht zertifiziert) zerstört meinen Garantieanspruch. 

 

Aus meiner Praktikums-Erfahrung bei einem großen dt. Kabelnetz-Betreiber kann ich sagen, dass die Callcenter-Leute meist null Plan von Dingen haben, die nicht alltäglich auftauchen. Ich denke mal der Mensch wird die Bestimmungen falsch verstanden haben und hat einfach Schwachsinn erzählt. Ein anderer würde höchstwahrscheinlich wieder was ganz anderes sagen.

----------

## c07

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Im Verbraucherschutzgesetz (D) ist festgehalten, dass die Garantie für ein Produkt wenn es von Händler an natürliche Person verkauft wird mindestens 2 Jahre betragen muss.

 

Du meinst die Gewährleistung, für die der Verkäufer zuständig ist. Hier gehts aber (so wie ich es versteh) um die Garantie, die der Hersteller verspricht. Der hat eigentlich gar keine Verpflichtung zu einer Gewährleistung (zumindest in Deutschland nicht) und kann deshalb ziemlich tun oder lassen, was er will.

----------

## primat

Hallo,

frag doch mal bei www.jurathek.de nach. Die Leute dort sind zumindest bei deutschen Rechtsfragen ziemlich fitt. 

Dürfte ja eigentlich für alle hier ein interessantes Thema sein.

Gruss

primat

----------

## gerry

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/10493&words=Microsoft%20OEM

So wie ich das versteh, darfst Du dein XP verkaufen.

----------

## Ragin

Das Problem ist ja, dass amne ned aus Deutschland kommt und somit unsere Gesetze für ihn vollkommen wumpe sind.

@amne:

Verkaufs doch im Bekanntenkreis für 50 Euro. Dann können die ollen Raubkopierer mal SP2 draufspielen  :Smile: .

Und wenn du es gar nicht brauchst und es bei dir nicht verkaufen darfst lass es einfach in der Schachtel liegen. Vielleicht hats ja später mal nen Sammlerwert für Adventure-/Rätselspielfreunde, die ein Spiel suchen, dass sich selbst weiter entwickelt und immer wieder neue Probleme aufbringen kann, ohne, dass es langweilig wird  :Smile: .

----------

## primat

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Das Problem ist ja, dass amne ned aus Deutschland kommt und somit unsere Gesetze für ihn vollkommen wumpe sind.
> 
> 

 

Na ja, in Zeiten der EU sind die rechtlichen Unterschiede zwischen D und Ö wahrlich nicht mehr gigantisch. Ich glaube nicht, dass man diese win$ Version in D verkaufen darf und in Ö dafür in den Knast wandert (aber wer weiss schon genaues)  :Crying or Very sad: 

Gruss

----------

## thepi

amne: Komm doch grad rüber (nach D) und verkauf's hier, vielleicht bekommst du ja die Fahrtkosten wieder rein  :Laughing: 

pi~

----------

## frary

Hmm, ich würde sagen der Garantieverlust bezieht sich eher darauf, dass du keine Garantie hast, dass das Ding mit Linux läuft. Du kannst also keinen Support für deine Software erwarten. 

Die Herstellergarantie bezieht sich aber eher auf die Hardware, die sicher nicht davon kaputtgeht, dass du Linux aufgespielt hast. Ein Problem hast du wohl dann, wenn ein Defekt bei dir auftaucht, der sich unter Windows nicht nachvollziehen lässt: Mann würde dir dann einen Sotfwarefehler unterstellen.

Zum Verkauf: Soweit ich weiss, will dir MS untersagen, diese Version von Windows zu verkaufen. Ist aber glaube ich in DT ( und vermutlich in der ganzen EU ) nicht zulässig, womit du es vöiilg legal bei Ebay verscherbeln könntest.

Sehr interessant finde ich die Passage der EULA: Schon aus Neugier würde ich das mal verfolgen. Wenn dir MS ein solches Angebot macht, und du zustimmst, sollte das wirksam werden. Juristisch: MS hat den Willen geäußert dir die Software wieder abzunehmen, du äußerst den Willen, es wieder zurück zu geben, das sollte sowas wie ein Vertrag sein.

Schreib doch mal an MS, dass du mit der EULA nicht einverstanden bist und das Produkt gemäß der von MS veröffentlichten Bedingungen zurückgeben willst. Bin sehr gespannt, was passiert...

T

----------

## Carlo

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Im Verbraucherschutzgesetz (D) ist festgehalten, dass die Garantie für ein Produkt wenn es von Händler an natürliche Person verkauft wird mindestens 2 Jahre betragen muss. Eine Herabsetzung ist ungültg und somit rechtswiedrig. Damit wäre auch eine Löschung der Garantie auch nicht gültig.

 

Das ist afaik so nicht ganz richtig. In der EU haben wir eine Gewährleistung seitens des Verkäufers von zwei Jahren. In den ersten 6 Monaten muß dieser bei Mängeln nachweisen, daß diese nicht bei Verkauf bestanden haben. Danach dreht sich die Beweislast zuungunsten des Kunden. Eventuelle weitere Garantieleistungen seitens des Herstellers sind davon unberührt, d.h. der Verkäufer (sofern nicht identisch mit dem Hersteller) ist nicht in der Pflicht, entsprechenden Support zu bieten.

Betreffs der OEM-Ware stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit die aktuellen EULAs als rechtlich einwandfrei angesehen werden. Wenn nicht vor Kauf ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde, diese zu lesen, sind sie sowieso nicht Bestandteil des Kaufvertrags und damit nichtig. Ich bin kein Rechtsverdreher, denke aber, daß sich nur der komplette Kauf rückgängig machen ließe, wenn die Rücknahme der Software verweigert wird. Bleibt nur, die Software selbst weiterzuverkaufen.

----------

## amne

Danke mal für die vielen Antworten, einfach ist die Sache wie man an den vielen Meinungen sieht wirklich nicht. Ich warte momentan noch immer auf den Rückruf von dem Herren, mit dem ich Donnerstags telefoniert habe. Wenns was neues gibt (also im Lauf der nächsten Woche) lass ich es euch wissen.

----------

## toskala

also ohne ein rechtsverdreher zu sein, würde ich folgendermaßen argumentieren:

du hast dir hardware gekauft, welche in dein eigentum übergegangen ist und nach der du (zumindest nach deutschen recht) ein vollständiges verfügungsrecht hast.

ein erlöschen der garantie brauchst du meiner meinung nach nicht zu befürchten, da ein 'personal computer' nicht vorschreibt welches betriebssystem du benutzen darfst und welches nicht. ein garantieverlust durch aufschrauben ist ja eine sache, jedoch nicht durch das verwenden von linux. viele fujitsu siemens kisten die ich kenne, haben linux und wurden wegen irgendwas schon eingeschickt, das gab nie probleme.

was das oem-windows angeht, meine ich allerdings zu wissen, dass es keine retail-fähige lizenz ist und du sie ohne die hardware nicht veräußern darfst. oem lizenzen sind an die hardware gebunden mit der sie verkauft werden und schließen afaik einen einzelverkauf aus. was man oft bei ebay sieht "verkaufe <software> oem" ist so gesehen nicht ganz astrein.

um das allerdings alles mal zu prüfen würde ich dir anraten einen anwalt aufzusuchen, der sich auf handels/lizenzrecht spezialisiert hat. problem nur... dein erlös aus dem oem windows ist im vergleich zu seinem stundensatz wahrscheinlich eher unrentabel  :Smile: 

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## Carlo

 *toskala wrote:*   

> was das oem-windows angeht, meine ich allerdings zu wissen, dass es keine retail-fähige lizenz ist und du sie ohne die hardware nicht veräußern darfst. oem lizenzen sind an die hardware gebunden mit der sie verkauft werden und schließen afaik einen einzelverkauf aus. was man oft bei ebay sieht "verkaufe <software> oem" ist so gesehen nicht ganz astrein.

 

Lizenzrecht ala USA gibt es bei uns nicht. Solche Restriktionen sind nicht statthaft.

----------

## c07

 *toskala wrote:*   

> also ohne ein rechtsverdreher zu sein, würde ich folgendermaßen argumentieren:
> 
> du hast dir hardware gekauft, welche in dein eigentum übergegangen ist und nach der du (zumindest nach deutschen recht) ein vollständiges verfügungsrecht hast.

 

Was allerdings nichts mit der Garantie zu tun hat. Natürlich darfst du dein Notebook gegen die (deine) Wand hauen, brauchst dann aber nicht mehr auf Garantie zu hoffen (und auch nicht auf Gewährleistung).

 *toskala wrote:*   

> was das oem-windows angeht, meine ich allerdings zu wissen, dass es keine retail-fähige lizenz ist und du sie ohne die hardware nicht veräußern darfst. oem lizenzen sind an die hardware gebunden mit der sie verkauft werden und schließen afaik einen einzelverkauf aus.

 

Weiter oben ist ein Link (Heise), auf dem die deutsche Rechtslage ziemlich genau beschrieben wird. Alles Andere würd sich auch schlecht mit EU-Recht vertragen. Beschränkungen des freien Handels brauchen da immer eine sehr gute Begründung.

----------

## Sas

Ich weiß, es ist OT, aber da das Thema hier auch aufkam, möchte ich noch schnell anmerken, dass man den Akku im Netzbetrieb vorallem auch aus dem Grund entfernen sollte, dass ihn die (CPU-)Abwärme übermäßig schnell altern lässt. Am besten halten sich Akkus in Tiefkühltruhen  :Wink: 

----------

## sven-tek

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Ich weiß, es ist OT, aber da das Thema hier auch aufkam, möchte ich noch schnell anmerken, dass man den Akku im Netzbetrieb vorallem auch aus dem Grund entfernen sollte, dass ihn die (CPU-)Abwärme übermäßig schnell altern lässt. Am besten halten sich Akkus in Tiefkühltruhen 

 

Poste bitte nicht solche Halb-Wahrheiten, unter http://www.aikon.ch/serie80/zubehoer/pflege.htm gibts ne komplette Pflegeanleitung, darin steht auch:

- Lithium-Ionen-Akkus müssen stets geladen gelagert werden.

- einen nicht benutzten Akku solltest Du kühl aber nicht kalt lagern. Auch im unbenutzten Zustand verlieren Akkus Energie. Der LiIon-Akku so um die 0,5% pro Tag.

----------

## primat

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

> Auch im unbenutzten Zustand verlieren Akkus Energie. Der LiIon-Akku so um die 0,5% pro Tag.

 

Wo wir schon bei Halbwahrheiten sind! Dann hält so ein Akku also selbst unbenutzt höchstens 200 Tage?

"Ein jeder kehre vor seiner Tür!"

Gruss

----------

## Lenz

 *primat wrote:*   

> Dann hält so ein Akku also selbst unbenutzt höchstens 200 Tage?

 

So in etwa. Ganz leer ist er dann zwar nicht, aber er hat deutlich abgenommen. Kannst ihn natürlich wieder laden.

----------

## primat

dann hat die Selbstentladung immer noch nichts mit der Haltbarkeit zu tun!

OK, das wir jetzt doch sehr OT im OT also is jetzt Schluss von mir!

----------

## Sas

 *sven-tek wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Ich weiß, es ist OT, aber da das Thema hier auch aufkam, möchte ich noch schnell anmerken, dass man den Akku im Netzbetrieb vorallem auch aus dem Grund entfernen sollte, dass ihn die (CPU-)Abwärme übermäßig schnell altern lässt. Am besten halten sich Akkus in Tiefkühltruhen  
> 
> Poste bitte nicht solche Halb-Wahrheiten, unter http://www.aikon.ch/serie80/zubehoer/pflege.htm gibts ne komplette Pflegeanleitung, darin steht auch:
> 
> - Lithium-Ionen-Akkus müssen stets geladen gelagert werden.
> ...

 

*gähn* 

Da vertraue ich aber lieber den 'Halbwahrheiten' einer fundierten Fachzeitschrift, deren Redakteure sich hauptberuflich mit der Materie beschäftigen (in diesem Falle der c't) als der von dir verlinkten Handy-Kiddy-Seite.

Und soooooo wichtig, dass du mir den Link zu deinem Posting ohne irgend ein Wort der Erläuterung per Board-Message schicken musstest, ist das Thema übrigens auch nicht.

----------

## amne

Im RTFM des Notebooks steht übrigens, dass man den Akku am besten zwischen 50 und 66% der Kapazizät lagern soll. Soweit ich weiss ist vor allem der Leerzustand nicht gut für Li-Akkus.

----------

## Sas

Genau. Was die Lagerung betrifft, stimmt das. Allerdings sollte man ihn ab und zu dennoch mal komplett entladen. Danach natürlich wieder komplett laden.

----------

## Sashman

Ich komme mal zum Thema zurück...

Würde es überhaupt sinn machen deine Version von WinXP zu verscherbeln? Soweit ich weiss verkauft Fujitsu-Siemens ihre Rechner mit einer sogenannten "Recovery CD" und diese lassen sich nicht auf anderen Rechnern, als dem gekauften Modell, installieren.

Bei solchen Versionen klebt doch auch immer dieser häßliche grüne Aufkleber am Rechner auf dem dann der Code für die Installation steht (früher war der mal in einem Heft drin).

Wenn du also eine Recovery-CD hast, dann kannst du es womöglich nur zurück geben, aber nicht verkaufen.

Ich werde diesen Thread mal weiterverfolgen und bin mal gespannt, ob und wie du deine Version los wirst.

----------

## Sas

Naja, man könnte ja die Lizenz verkaufen... Außerdem kann man aus den Recovery-CDs ja auch richtige machen.

----------

## Sashman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem kann man aus den Recovery-CDs ja auch richtige machen.
> 
> 

 

Ja, das könnte man natürlich machen, aber es gibt auch Recovery-CDs, bei denen das so gut wie unmöglich ist, vor allem Fujitsu-Siemens verwendet solche. (Ich hab das mal bei einer probiert und bin kläglich gescheitert)

----------

## zinion

In einer der letzten PC-Professionell war ein sehr ausführlicher Artikel zum Thema OEM-Software. Meistens kann man die weiterverkaufen. Sobald du die Software nämlich gekauft hast kannst du damit (fast) machen was du willst. Ich kann den Artikel mal raussuchen wenn Interesse besteht.

Zum Garantieverlust bei Benutzung eines anderen OS: ROFL

----------

## moe

Bei Interesse, hier mal der Link zur Entscheidung des Bundesgerichthofest zu OEM-Software (pdf, 15 Seiten). Der BGH setzt übrigens auf Python wie ich gerade feststelle..

Das Teure und wirklich Wichtige bei Windows ist nich der Datenträger, sondern nur die Lizenz. Für die meisten Privatpersonen ist der Datenträger sicher das eigentliche Windows, aber gerade bei Firmen die ihre Schwarzsoftware legalisieren, bzw. weitere Lizenzen erwerben wollen interessiert nur die Lizenz. Dementsprechend laufen OEM-Versionen bei ebay & Co auch recht gut.

Allerdings gehört dieser lustige bunte Aufkleber auch zur Lizenz, den müsste man dann so vorsichtig es geht abmachen und mitliefern.

Gruss Maurice

----------

## SvenFischer

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=39275&item=7134201643&rd=1

Hier verkauft eauch einer Fujitsu Win XP wegen Linux massenweise. Seltsam ist nur, das er von Dell-Computern schreibt  :Wink: 

----------

## qmp

einfach mal bei Microsoft anrufen und die nerven: 089 - 31 76 -0

----------

## slick

Zum Thema Recovery-CD, ich meine sogar mal wo gelesen zu haben das man bei einer solchen "Hardwaregedoggelten" das Anrecht auf eine richtige CD hat, irgendwie so in der Form weil man ja das Windows dazubekommt und aber deswegen verbraucherschutztechnisch nicht an den einen Rechner gebunden sein darf. (dt. Recht meine ich war das) Also in die Richtung würde ich auch mal recherchieren. Wen dem so ist dann erst gegen ein richtiges Win austauschen lassen und dann verscherbeln  :Wink: 

----------

